# Rounded Nose Firestone/colson



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142031140425


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 24, 2016)

That's a Colson Bullnose with an incorrect rack. 
The actual name is Firestone Cruiser. It's the lower end model to the Firestone SuperCruiser which has a light in the rack and a Cushioner front suspension fork.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 3, 2016)

It sold at very nice price as well!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks like the frame was gold plated around the seat tube.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I agree with "nice price" as in a decent bargain for a largely original bike. I've seen a lot crustier for a lot more. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 6, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> It sold at very nice price as well!!




I'll say!  I would have expected this to end up closer to 1k.


----------

